# 2010 Patriot Autofest - Tulsa - 9/11/2010



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello everyone!

On September 11, the *2010 Patriot Autofest* will be happening in Tulsa OK! This is a full day of fun for anyone interested in custom cars, car audio systems, great music, and in general, being with and around other people to celebrate the freedom we all enjoy in this great country. And, we will be raising money for a very important cause!

All proceeds from the 2010 Patriot Autofest (100% of event entry fees, raffle ticket sales, etc) will go directly to the Folds of Honor Foundation (www.foldsofhonor.org). The FHF provides post-secondary educational scholarships for family members of US Military service men and women who have been killed or injured in service to our great country. 

The 2010 Patriot Autofest will be hosted at Car Toys in Tulsa, on Saturday, September 11th, starting at 9:00 AM and we'll end around 6:00 PM. 
The major attraction will be the MECA double-point Show & Shine, SQL, and SPL competition event. There 17 classes for the Show & Shine contest, so any kind of car you might have will have a class to enter. There are 12 SQL classes, and 17 SPL classes for the car audio entries. Entry is $25 per class entered, and every penny goes directly to the FHF. 

Spectators are free, and we will have raffle ticket sales to win car audio products and other items too. Raffle tickets are $3 each, or four tickets for $10. 

We're hoping to have live music, food and drinks on sale, etc, for everyone to enjoy. And there will be plenty of other fun things happening all day long. 

It will be a full weekend of events. In addition to the PAtriot Autofest on Saturday, Car Toys is having a huge tent sale all weekend, and the MECA Oklahoma State Finals (a triple-point event) will be at the same location on Sunday, September 12th. There is another thread related to the OK State Finals for more info.

Check out the attached flyer, and please let us know if you have any questions or need more information. You can contact Car Toys (www.cartoystulsa.com) at (918) 254-5093, or reach me at my information below.

If you can make it to Tulsa for the weekend, we'd love to see you there. And if you know anyone else that might like to attend, please let them know as well.

Thanks!


Mark Eldridge

[email protected]
Mobile Phone (918) 810-2535

Mobile Soundstage Engineering
12804 South Memorial Drive, Suite 111
Bixby, OK 74008


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

For anyone that will be in Tulsa on Friday night, give me a call. We'll be having an informal get together Friday evening for those that will be judging or entering a car in the show Saturday. We'll probably be at my shop, which is a few miles South of Car Toys, so it's easy to get to.

(918) 810-2535

We'll order Pizza or BBQ, have a reference system set up, and just have a chance to talk car audio in a less stressful environment than during the event. Let me know if any of you would like to get together.

Thanks!


Mark Eldridge

[email protected]
Mobile Phone (918) 810-2535

Mobile Soundstage Engineering
12804 South Memorial Drive, Suite 111
Bixby, OK 74008


----------

